# Maple workbench slab?



## prap (Jan 28, 2011)

This week I purchased 60"x 30" workbench top from a local Woodcraft store thats closing its doors next month. My question is, since I'm not going to start making the rest of the bench till the spring,would it be ok to stand it on edge till then? 
Thanks Phil


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

put a thin coat of sealer or something on it to protect it from the damp, but unless you are storing it in a really humid place, it should be fine. But don't hold me to that….

See when things are made like that, they are supposed to have the boards grains flipped in opposite directions in order to ensure stability. But I wasn't there to see them glue it up, nor have I seen it to tell.


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

Prap, is the "Maple workbench slab?" really a slab? Or is it one of those professionally laminated maple tops that are coated with a high tech sealer, the ones on their web catalog or found on the grizzly site? I seem to remember if it is one of those it might have a makers mark, burned or stained in. If it identifies the maker I would visit their webpage and ask.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Make sure that air can get around it on all sides.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, you can stand it on end but it is best not to. If necessary then have it lightly tipped into the wall so the weight is as up and down as possible. Maple will and does warp due to gravity as it dries, but not so much after been dry. It is better to lay it on its side unless you have a shelf type holder to lay it flat.


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it this one?

30" x 60" Laminated Maple Bench Top

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005134/4887/30-x-60-Laminated-Maple-Bench-Top-88-Lbs.aspx

"a single, warp-resistant, self-supporting panel" "Ultraviolet cured acrylic finish is resistant to water, alcohol and solvent detergents."


----------



## prap (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, thats the one. Right know it's leaning up against the wall in my garage on a piece of carpet. I could lay it flat but it would be just one more thing I'ld have to step over. There is no heat in there now, I don't know if that would make a difference or not. I have not even taken the cardboard off that it came in so it's still covered on all sides except the bottom. It's stamped on the bottom Welded Wood, I went on line to their web site but could not find any thing on storing it. I guess I could send them an email.


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

prap, It's yours now but it is their product and finish. I would think that it's stability was not an issue but I would think and hope that the manufacturer would know. I would hate to tell you my opinion and be wrong, others here are much more knowledgeable than myself.


----------

